# Space between sound board & slate?



## Salt4wa

I'm ready to try to turn my first turkey pot call. I have 3 slate covers (3"), 2 frosted glass tone boards (2 1/2") (same as sound boards?) and 1 clear glass tone board (2 1/2"). I've read everything I can find on line about turning the pot and assembling, but I cannot determine the space between the glass and the slate. Do they actually lay on top of each other or is there a space - like 1/32"or 1/16" or other? I've looked at the pot calls at Cabela's and can't tell if the glass and slate actually lay on top of each other or if they are spaced.
Also, any tips on making the striker for slate top would be helpful.
Thanks!
- Loren
CrookedTreeWoods


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I'll tell ya... 3.5" surface is a lot easier to make sound good. 

General rule of thumb is two sound boards thick. I have two pieces of glass glued together. Turn the pedestal down until the two pieces of glass sits on the pedestal and is even with the ledge that the surface sits on. I often go a little closer if I'm making a higher pitch raspier call. Helps out, but you tend to figure that stuff out along with the negative effects of getting out of normal measurements.

I'll also add that I find the best sound comes from having the pot about a toothpick wide around the sound board.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem

I only make a few pot calls but my space is the thickness of the sound board. Lots I people here can help. Also check out thogamecalls. You will find tons of info there. Also your soundboard is 1/2" smaller than you playing surface. 3 1/2" call has a 3" soundboard.


----------



## Tclem

What Jonathan said about two soundboards. I was referring to the distance from the top of the sound board to the bottom of the playing surface


----------



## Wildthings

What he said ^^


----------



## myingling

2 sound boards is good starting point ,,,get the sides right thickness and bottom right and your good to go ,,, start out with cherry or walnut can go wrong for a first call makes good call

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Salt4wa

Thanks for responses guys. Sounds like the right spacing is something you really learn with experience, but thickness of the glass is a good starting point. I also appreciate learning to consider thickness of the side of the pot. 
I'll let everyone know how my first tries turn out.
=Loren


----------



## ghost1066

A 3" pot to me is much easier IMHO to have come out sounding good. I use a single soundboard that is 1/16" below the playing surface. The thickness of the pot especially the bottom is where folks run into problems with 3" calls. Make sure the bottom is 1/4" thick then it can be a lot more forgiving to tune.


----------



## bald9eagle

My number is .100 space between the two surfaces. I think the glued pieces of glass will put you right at .090 to .095 distance. Depending on the friction surface I am using I will adjust that spacing. For copper surfaces I go closer to .115-.125 range. For slate I go .090. Glass and aluminum fall into the .100 range. If I am using a softer wood I might go closer to .090 because I feel that some of the softer woods might deaden the sound.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## jbowers

I use a 3.5" playing and 3" soundboard like the others with a toothpick gap around the slate too. I agree with the others on 2 sound boards thick as a starting point. It seems like it gives me a bit more rollover on my yelps and clucks. I am finding it varies a little with the types of wood but I too am new to turning calls and am learning every day. Good luck!


----------



## elijahhenry10

I like a hickory striker. I made one out of curly maple yesterday that sounds good too. There's a lot of variables that go into a strikers sound, like the length, weight, thickness, etc. Then again, I've only been making strikers for about 2 weeks, so what do I know?


----------



## JR Custom Calls

You're definitely right. Two strikers made from the same exact piece of wood can sound completely different. 

I make a lot of maple one piece and use purpleheart dowels mainly on 2 piece.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

